# my flip



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

a few pics of my flip

thank goodness for water and tsp.

im not hiring anything out.(except carpet) im setting tile, gut and remodel bathroom, new countertop, sink, frame up and tile shower in basement, set a toilet in basement, and paint this puppy.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

half azzed sanded floors and a coat of poly


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

this lid was a little goofy, so we threw down on a tray ceiling, and a funky texture.

for the tray, i built up a perimeter with 2x2's, hung drywall on them, added a bullnose corner, and installed some crown. textured the field, left the perimter smooth.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

then i built a rabbit hutch for the shorty


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

this knotty pine room had an attic space off it, so i opened it up for a nice room expansion. i had some leftover t&g that matched perfectly so ill do the back wall and knee wall with it. 

the rest of the room is getting scuffed and shellac'd,,,,then carpet.

and yes thats carpet padding stuffed in the wall cavity. its better than what was there before.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i gutted this pink tile bathroom down to the studs, i set hardi backer, and new tub.

ill set tile and fixtures.

gutting it gave me the opportunity to check out the wiring in the bathroom, and replaced a few crazy azzed fire hazards.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

set the tub and put up some green board before the hardi backer and tile


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

a shot of the front of the house, and the stairs im tearing out,,,,ill form them up and re-pour them.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Man looks good (other than the carpet stuff) 

I am going to do all the running around, work out, and get all my crap done so I can get on mine tomorrow night. I can't wait. Good luck with your project man. Hope you get her looking like a million bux!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

before and during the demo.

the small jackhammer is the shizznitz


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

fireplace,,,,i tore out the hearth, and will set a new one. (easy, just 2 rows of tile)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

very nice. Do you flip many houses or are you just getting started with this type of project?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

this is my first.

the bank was giving me a whole whopping .02$ (yes thats a zero point two percent)

if i make $200 on this project ill fare better than what the banks would do for me.

there are a lot of people who want to buy this house and im not done yet. if the banks will loan them money is a whole different story.

i dont have a note so im not stressed like the horror stories you see on flip this house type shows. those people are freaks for financing the flip and then guessing what it will cost to pay someone else to fix it up. (although im new to this and dont have all the answers either,,,lol)


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks good so far. Alot of potential there.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like its coming along nicely. :thumbsup: Love that pink tile! Its interesting how peoples design tastes were a generation or two ago. Someone else will probably be saying the same thing in 30 yrs when they re-flip it. What year was it built? Looks like actual 2x4s in the walls instead of 3x1/2 x 1x1/2 studs in some shots. Did you find any old newspapers in the walls? Carpenters used to place them there as time capsules.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Go John, go John









Looking nice, pal.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

now ill set the countertops, and sink in the kitchen


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

then i cut and primed a sign blank for a cigar store sign, and painted this rare gem of a sprinkler.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

now i'll install the hardi backer over the green board,,,,i hope to be setting tile next week. i hope it rains,,lol.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

uncovered this birdsnest of wires during the demo
THIS IS A FIRE HAZARD
this will all be in a box with proper connections before i put it back together.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

picking away at this bedroom upstairs


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Man that is a wonder it didn't burn down with that.. jeeze.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I was unsure about that texture before, but that actually looks pretty cool. Nice brown color too.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

yes, i know the lids are "unique",,,lol.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

there a several different textures/patterns in the house, basically all a swirl/scallop some are directional


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

using some reclaimed t&g to finish the knee wall and back wall of the attic/room expansion

IT MATCHED PERFECTLY AND WAS FREE.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Good stuff, John. You really are a glutton for punishment. Cool project. Sweat equity is the best kind.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Your cut line isn't bad, but it could use a little straightening up! Haha!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Your cut line isn't bad, but it could use a little straightening up! Haha!


He brought Wise in to come and help for the week.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i had a funny feeling that was coming 

what i like so far>>> the ability to make some goood $$$$ and not take any direction from anyone. and not have to please anyone other than myself.

although the pics look like a lot of work, its not,,,,its been a breeze.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> He brought Wise in to come and help for the week.


LOL, "faux sure!"

Love the progress pics, keep em coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Man that is a wonder it didn't burn down with that.. jeeze.


no joke,,,,i see this in many old houses. people have no idea how lucky they are until i email them pics, and tell them "THIS IS A FIRE HAZARD"

that usually gets them ready to spend $$$ to fix it. thats not a luxury like paint and plaster.

ill do some minor electrical on my own projects(run a new circuit, add breakers, add receps) but i do farm out the bigger stuff.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like a nice place. Have you thought about keeping it and using as a rental. Would be a good source of constant income, and may even finance a second house that you could also use as a rental. Stock market goes up and down, work comes and goes, rent usually only goes up. Just a thought. Good luck,


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

smart move. I hope to be done with my degree next summer. I will have to take all the tests to get certified. Keep posting pics. BTW how is that Dewalt working for you? Is that the double bevel compound saw?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Is that the double bevel compound saw?


That is the over kill saw I use. 

Progress is comming along John. I too was skeptical with the lids but the walls accent them pretty well.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

high fibre said:


> i had a funny feeling that was coming
> 
> what i like so far>>> the ability to make some goood $$$$ and not take any direction from anyone. and not have to please anyone other than myself.
> 
> although the pics look like a lot of work, its not,,,,its been a breeze.


Good stuff - man. Looks like you got a ton of talent in a multitude of different trades. Awesome. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

What's your estimated turnaround time from start to finish? I'm not talking about when you think it will sell but just wondering how long it takes to complete the work. We've attempted a couple of flips (no where near to the above degree). Ended up land contracting them for now.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

KLaw said:


> What's your estimated turnaround time from start to finish? I'm not talking about when you think it will sell but just wondering how long it takes to complete the work. We've attempted a couple of flips (no where near to the above degree). Ended up land contracting them for now.


if i sceduled this as a regular job, i would have scheduled 6 weeks for the project.

interior and exterior repainting/finishing
set tile in kitchen, foyer, hall and service entance.
gut and remodel one bathroom
countertops and sinks in kitchen
paint basement joists, walls and floors to make hygenic
install basement shower, and toilet
form up and pour front steps
carpet.

its about a month and a half of work that ill spread out over 7 mos.

ive been talking to a local landlords association (got invited to their meetings once a month) and they have advised me against land contract, they seem to think <<<lease to own>>> gives you a better handle on things.

ill let it sit on the market for a year before i put anyone in it like that.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

plumb up the new bathtub, and hang the greenboard over the last wall


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

neighter, if you look close youll see the birdsnest/fire hazard is GONE!!! its a miracle the house didnt burn down.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

now ill float out some thinset and lay a second layer of 1/4 inch hardi backer. the old tile and wire lath and cement were so thick, i had to do this so i could use my old flange.

im almost ready to set tile!!!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

laid the 2nd layer of hardi backer, over the thinset and screwed it off.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

when i was done farting around with the bathroom plumbing and floor, i wandered over to the attic/room expansion and began installing some of the reclaimed tongue and groove.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

and yes, ill extend that box, the t&g was an afterthought.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

has framed this up so i can build a deep extension jamb around this old window,,,,,the t&g will but up to the jamb and ill trim it out. it should look pretty cool when im done.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks good!




NEPS.US said:


> He brought Wise in to come and help for the week.


l

lol, i knew you would be back to your old self in no time...



RCP said:


> LOL, "faux sure!"
> 
> Love the progress pics, keep em coming!:thumbsup:


i seem to remember a thread touting the look of bringing the ceiling white down 1/2" onto the wall....lol, yuk.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

How about getting rid of that wood paneling?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i am done trimming out this attic/bedroom expansion.

this was a nasty attic to begin with,

i laid osb on the floor., put up a knee wall, hung drywall in the room, and installed reclaimed t&g on the knee walls and back wall.

ill stain the fresh pine to match the t&g

im alsmost ready for shellac and carpet in this bedroom.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks great John.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

highfibbre said:


>





jis remememberrr, tha moore of thaaaat Tattttooooooooooooooo youu drinkt, tha bettter it'lllllook


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

lets eject these fumes from this knotty pine bedroom, (final coat of poly)

and set the tile on the shower/tub surround.

ill set the floor this weekend, and grout.

the bathroom will be all white with nickle hardware. nice, clean, hygenic.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

the attic expansion is a nice improvement. it was a nasty attic with a cardboard ceiling.

now lets eat some kabobs.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks good John. Are those 12" Tiles? I've always liked the white tiles, nice clean look....looks a lot nicer with the bigger tiles, the small ones look sorta cheap-o IMO. ( I have no idea why I think that, maybe because I grew up in an apartment  )


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

The bathroom looks great with that tile. Nice kabobs too.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking good, getting close to finishing!:thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice project! Good job on that attic. I wish I had an attic to turn into a small room, but I have those prefab trusses that I'm afraid to cut.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> He brought Wise in to come and help for the week.


Funny, thats what I thought.wonder how those two would get alone? We might see them on Cops.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Chris Wise is busy counting his forty bucks he made today.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks great. I like the knotty pine in the attic.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

John, you got a lot of work your doing on that old fixeruper.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

set floor tile yesterday, now this is ready for grout.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

John

I think some of the floor tile got on the wall! Can you walk right up the wall? Just kidding, it looks awesome, I like how you laid it all out to minimize cutting. Looks awesome. I hope you spin that badboy for some serious benjamins.


----------

